
Robert Caro’s Blind Spot - smacktoward
https://slate.com/culture/2019/04/lyndon-johnson-robert-caro-affairs-misogyny.html
======
jstewartmobile
One hell of a stretch to take shot at Robert Caro.

RC made it crystal-clear what kind of person LBJ was--and he's still writing!
Detailing every grope and grab would be redundant.

